# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Donath Granatapfel Vollfrucht ungesüßt

## Theora

Grüße an alle im Forum,

wer kennt die Donath Granatapfel Vollfrucht? Habe diese heute im Reformhaus für 6,95, 500ml, gesehen und gekauft. Auf der Flasche steht nicht, wieviel man davon täglich nehmen soll. Wer kennt sich aus? Ich denke je 3 Esslöffel morgends und abends. Liege ich damit richtig? 

Bio Granatapfel ungesüsst Neueinführung
 


der Granatapfel gilt in der Überlieferung als Symbol für "Fruchtbarkeit und ewige Jugend"
er ist reich an Polyphenolen, speziell Flavonoiden und Ellagsäuren
hat einen hohen Anteil an Phyto-Östrogenen
Donath Bio Granatapfel Vollfrucht wird kein Zucker zugesetzt
Granatäpfel schützen auf natürliche Weise vor freien Radikalen und wirken antioxidativ
weitere positive Eigenschaften wurden in der Literatur beschrieben, wie zum Beispiel ein hormoneller Ausgleich bei Wechseljahrbeschwerden und eine natürliche Beeinflussung des Gesamtcholesteringehaltes und des Blutdruckes
neuesten Studien zufolge sollen Granatäpfel sogar als "Waffe" gegen Prostatakrebs geprüft worden sein

http://www.donath-kelterei.de/wissen/abisz.php

Für Eure Antworten bedanke ich mich im voraus. 

Herzliche Grüße

Theora

----------


## Josef

*Ich denke je 3 Esslöffel morgends und abends.*

Wie viele Granatäpfel sind in den 500 ml enthalten?
Wie bei "Jacob`s" rund 55 Stück?

Dann reichen in etwa 3 Esslöffel 3 x täglich.

Wenn dein Granatapfel kein Konzentrat ist, kein Elexier, dann ist deine Einnahme "für die Katz"! 

Dann trinke einmal am Tag ein Glas mit ca. 0,15 l, am besten nüchtern.

http://www.krebsforum.at/forum/index...ic,2832.0.html
und
http://www.krebsforum.at/forum/index...ic,1921.0.html
und
http://www.krebsforum.at/forum/index...6.html#msg8606

----------


## herbertina

> Grüße an alle im Forum,
> 
> wer kennt die Donath Granatapfel Vollfrucht? Habe diese heute im Reformhaus für 6,95, 500ml, gesehen und gekauft. Auf der Flasche steht nicht, wieviel man davon täglich nehmen soll. Wer kennt sich aus? Ich denke je 3 Esslöffel morgends und abends. Liege ich damit richtig? 
> 
> Bio Granatapfel ungesüsst Neueinführung
>  
> 
> 
> der Granatapfel gilt in der Überlieferung als Symbol für "Fruchtbarkeit und ewige Jugend"
> ...


Hat ja lange gedauert,bis sich die Konkurrenz meldet.Mal abwarten, was HWLPORTA dazu meint.
Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft.Auch die Meinung von Dr.Jacobs wäre interessant.Immerhin löffle ich seit Jahren Elexier.

----------


## HWLPORTA

Grüß Dich, Herbertina,

es ist keineswegs die erste Firma, die hier auf diese Weise ihr neues Produkt bekanntmacht. Allerdings nicht alle Marketing-Beauftragten sind so ungeschickt.

Da inzwischen zu diesem Thema eine Fülle neutraler Informationen verfügbar sind, empfehle ich allen Neulingen und Interessierten am Thema "Granatapfelsaft und Prostatakrebs" sich in folgenden Stellen eingehend zu informieren:;

1. http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...lbs-index.html (KISP) -> Granatapfelsaft

2. In der Suchfunktion dieses Forums --> "zeige Themen" --> Granatapfelsaft bzw. Granatapfelelixier

3. google: Stichworte "Pressetext und Dr. Jacobs". Dort findet man aktuelle Informationen zur PI "Dr.Jacobs Innovation seit 5 Jahren führend"

4. Fachliche Detailinformationen u.a. für fortgeschrittenen PK und andere Erkrankungen (z.B. Herz-Kreislauf, Rheuma, Blutdruck) findet man unter www. Drjacobsinstitut.de dort --> "Granatapfel" und "Presse".

HWL

----------


## HWLPORTA

Hallo Herbertina,

Bei Durchsicht der Donath-Website fällt mir auf, daß unter dem Thema Granatapfel außer den üblichen Werbesprüchen keine Fakten zu finden sind z.B. zum Polyphenolgehalt.

Die Nährwerttabelle enthält außer den Brennwert von 300 KJ/73 kcal und den Eiweißgehalt von 0,8 g, einen Gehalt von Kohlenhydraten bzw. fruchteigenem Zucker von 16 g ! Der Werbespruch von "ungesüsstem"! Bio-Granatapfelsaft widerlegt sich dadurch selbst.

An anderer Stelle wird mitgeteilt, daß der Saft aus "gemahlenen Kernen" besteht. Dies widerlegt die Werbung eines Saftes aus "Vollfrucht".

Im übrigen nehme ich seit 2005 GA-Konzentrat mit hohem Polyphenolgehalt, mit erstaunlichen Erfolgen übrigens, denn mein Anfangs-PSA-Wert von 6,1 ng/ml (GS 3+4=7/IIb) fiel kontinuierlich bis heute auf Werte um PSA 3-4 ng/ml, allerdings mit weiterer Hilfe von Lycopin, Terazosin, Avodart und Vitamin D.

Freundliche Grüße

HWL

----------


## herbertina

Hallo HWLPORTA,wenn ich die Donath Informationen " Vollfrucht " nachlese,wird doch die ganze Frucht verarbeitet,nicht nur die Kerne.Was ich nicht klar sehe ist.
Unser Elexier ist Vollfruchtverarbeitung, wenn auch mit Zusätzen,die deklariert sind.Solche Zusätze erwähnt Donath nicht.
Wo ist nun der gewaltige Preisunterschied zu verstehen ?
Gruss herbertina


> Hallo Herbertina,
> 
> Bei Durchsicht der Donath-Website fällt mir auf, daß unter dem Thema Granatapfel außer den üblichen Werbesprüchen keine Fakten zu finden sind z.B. zum Polyphenolgehalt.
> 
> Die Nährwerttabelle enthält außer den Brennwert von 300 KJ/73 kcal und den Eiweißgehalt von 0,8 g, einen Gehalt von Kohlenhydraten bzw. fruchteigenem Zucker von 16 g ! Der Werbespruch von "ungesüsstem"! Bio-Granatapfelsaft widerlegt sich dadurch selbst.
> 
> An anderer Stelle wird mitgeteilt, daß der Saft aus "gemahlenen Kernen" besteht. Dies widerlegt die Werbung eines Saftes aus "Vollfrucht".
> 
> Im übrigen nehme ich seit 2005 GA-Konzentrat mit hohem Polyphenolgehalt, mit erstaunlichen Erfolgen übrigens, denn mein Anfangs-PSA-Wert von 6,1 ng/ml (GS 3+4=7/IIb) fiel kontinuierlich bis heute auf Werte um PSA 3-4 ng/ml, allerdings mit weiterer Hilfe von Lycopin, Terazosin, Avodart und Vitamin D.
> ...

----------


## Andreas S.

Hallo HWL,




> Im übrigen nehme ich seit 2005 GA-Konzentrat mit hohem Polyphenolgehalt


was ist das für ein Konzentrat? Ich war bisher immer der Ansicht, Du nimmst Jacobs Granatapfelelixier.

Gruß,
Andreas

----------


## herbertina

> Hallo HWL,
> 
> Frage ich auch!
> Also: Elexier von Jacobs,Konzentrat GA (von wem ?) oder die Vollfrucht von Donath?
> Ist doch ein Unterschied:
> Rund 25/30 Euro für Elexier oder rund 8 Euro für Donath-Vollfrucht,beides 500ml:
> Es wird spannend !
> Gruss an Alle !!
> 
> ...


Wie oben gefragt !!

----------


## Theora

> Grüß Dich, Herbertina,
> 
> es ist keineswegs die erste Firma, die hier auf diese Weise ihr neues Produkt bekanntmacht. Allerdings nicht alle Marketing-Beauftragten sind so ungeschickt.
> 
> Da inzwischen zu diesem Thema eine Fülle neutraler Informationen verfügbar sind, empfehle ich allen Neulingen und Interessierten am Thema "Granatapfelsaft und Prostatakrebs" sich in folgenden Stellen eingehend zu informieren:;
> 
> 1. http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...lbs-index.html (KISP) -> Granatapfelsaft
> 
> 2. In der Suchfunktion dieses Forums --> "zeige Themen" --> Granatapfelsaft bzw. Granatapfelelixier
> ...


Ich habe diese Frage ins Forum gestellt um Eure Meinung zu hören.
Ich bin kein "Allerdings nicht alle Marketing-Beauftragten sind so ungeschickt" Marketing- Beauftragter, sondern ein betroffenes Mitglied im Forum. So Selbstverherrlicher kommen mir gerade recht.

Gruß

Theora

----------


## Michael A.

> Wo ist nun der gewaltige Preisunterschied zu verstehen ?


Hallo Herbertina,

Du hast zwar Hans gefragt, der wird Dir sicher noch antworten.

Meiner Meinung nach handelt es sich bei dem Produkt der Fa. Donath um einen Granatapfelsaft aus der ganzen Frucht, ob auch die Schale mitverwendet wird ist unklar. Für 500 ml benötigt man demnach ca. 500 bis 600 gr. Granatäpfel ich weiß zwar nicht genau was ein Granatapfel im durchschnitt wiegt, ich schätze so ungefähr 100-150 gr. Demnach benötigt man für 500 ml Saft ca. 5-6 Granatäpfel.
In 500 ml Granatapfel-Elixier von Dr. Jakobs werden bis zu 50 Granatäpfel verarbeitet, das dürfte den Preisunterschied erklären.

*Inhalt*
· Schonend konzentrierter Granatapfelsaft und Mark von ca. 50 Granatäpfeln
· Wesentlich erhöhte Anteile von fermentierten Granatapfelpolyphenolen
· Ca. 10-facher Polyphenolgehalt als Granatapfelsaft (ca. 26.000 mg/l)
· Ca. 20-fache antioxidative Kraft als Granatapfelsaft bzw. die 50-70-fache oxidative Kraft von Rotwein und Grüntee (TEAC-Labortest)

Gruß  Michael A.

----------


## meni.li.

Hallo liebe Forumteilnehmer !

Ich nehme täglich 4 Kapseln Cranacor, das ist gefriergetrocknetes Extrakt, hat einen Gesamtgehalt von 450 mg Polyphenole in Verbindung mit Zugaben von Selen und anderen imunstärkenden Mitteln.
Nun hatte es bis jetzt einen teilweise positiven Efekt auf die Verdopplungszeit beim PSA und Senkung des LDL und Alkahlische Phosphatase, ( siehe Profil ) jedoch möcht ich erst noch den weiteren Verlauf verfolgen um eine klare Aussage zu treffen.
Es gibt auch noch Kapseln mit einem Gesamtgehalt von 500 mg Polyphenole bei 4 Kapseln, ohne zusätzliche imunstärkende Mittel. Dies soll nach Aussage des Herstellers eine noch effektivere Wirkung aufs PSA haben jedoch hab ich dazu keine Erfahrung.
Und wie immer möcht ich auch hier wieder auf die Wirkung von regelmäßigem Sport und Wechselduschen aufs Imunsystem und , ich bin fest davon überzeugt, auf die Aufspaltung in der Zelle zur Energiegewinnung von allen Nahrungergänzungsmittel durch den dadurch gesteigerten Stoffwechsel hinweisen. (Buh, was für ein langer Satz)

Bestätigt sich aus der Erkenntnis als ich im Jan. 09 krank war hat mir Crancor überhaupt nichts gebracht.

Frohe Ostern 

Gruß Klausi

----------


## HWLPORTA

Hallo Theora,
Hallo Herbertina

Theora: Deine Frage mit dem Original-Werbetext von Donath und Abbildung der Granatapfelflasche war für eine einfache Dosier-Anfrage an das Forum sicher ungewöhnlich. Als Betroffenem gebe ich Dir gern Hinweise, beispielweise zu Informationsmöglichkeiten. Hierzu siehe auch meine letzte Mail von gestern.

Was Deine Frage betrifft: da für den Donath-Saft keine Angaben zum Polyphenolgehalt gemacht werden, kann man eine Dosierempfehlung (wieviele ccm bw. Esslöffel am Tag) nicht abgeben.

Sie läßt sich nur abschätzen, wenn man folgende Tabelle aus einer Reihenuntersuchung heranzieht:

1. Frisch/Direktsäfte: Polyphenolgehalte 1.409 mg/Liter (Medianwert)
2. Säfte aus Konzentrat hergestellt: 2.288 mg/Liter (Median)
3. Dr. Jacobs GA-Saft 200 plus: 5.000 mg/Liter
4. Dr. Jacobs GA-Elixier: 30.000 mg/Liter

Quelle: Fischer-Zorn A, Ara V, Granatapfelsaft -chemische Zusammensetzung und mögliche Verfälschungen, Flüssiges Obst 08:386-393 (2007)

Ich vermute, daß der Donath-Saft zur ersten Gruppe gehört. Entsprechend höher dürfte die nötige Dosierung gegen PCa sein. Das heißt m.E., daß 3 x 3 Löffel am Tag keinesfalls ausreichen, um eine Wirkung zu erzielen. Hinzukommt, daß die Bioverfügbarkeit bei allen Menschen unterschiedlich ist und ein wirklich wirksamer Saft möglichst gut fermentiert sein sollte, um vom Körper optimal aufgenommen zu werden. Der Donath-Saft hat offensichtlich einen geringen Polyphenolgehalt, sonst wäre er vermutlich angegeben. Im übrigen verweise ich auf die zahlreichen Informationen zu diesem Thema sowie auf meine Kalkulation für die Verwendung von käuflichen Direktsäften gegenüber der Verwendung von Konzentraten. (s.Archiv).Danach ist die Einnahme von GA-Konzentrat (d.h. GA-Elixier oder GranaProstan-Kapseln) letztendlich kostengünstiger und wirksamer.

Herbertina: Ich nahm von 2005 - 2008 ausschließlich Dr.Jacobs Granatapfel-Elixier (Konzentrat) in der Dosierung von zunächst 2, später 3 Esslöffeln pro Tag. Ab 2008 nehme ich täglich 4 Kapseln GranaProstan ferment wegen der optimalen Bioverfügbarkeit und bequemeren Einnahme und Transportmöglichkeit.

Nachstehend noch einige interessante Literaturauszüge zu diesem Thema:

Schöne Ostergrüße

HWL
__________________________________________________  _______________

Auffällig sind die starken Unterschiede in der Ansprechrate. Eine mögliche Ursache ist, dass die Granatapfel-Polyphenole unterschiedlich gut resorbiert werden. Durch Lebendfermentation lassen sich Bioverfügbarkeit und Bioaktivität von Granatapfelsaft-Polyphenolen steigern. In der krebshemmenden Wirkung sind lebendfermentierte Granatapfel-Polyphenole gegenüber den nicht fermentierten nachweislich überlegen (8-13). Marktübliche Granatapfelprodukte weisen große Unterschiede in Qualität und Gehalt an wirksamen Polyphenolen auf (14). Empfehlenswert sind ca. 500 mg Granatapfelsaft-Polyphenole am Tag, wobei lebendfermentierte Polyphenole eine höhere Bioaktivität aufweisen
ffice :Peinlichkeit: ffice" />** *Vervierfachung der PSA-Verdoppelungszeit mit großen Unterschieden in der Bioverfügbarkeit* In einer aufsehenserregenden, über 33 Monate laufenden, klinischen Studie (Pantuck _et al.,_ 2006) verlängerte der tägliche Verzehr von 1 Glas Granatapfelsaft (570mg Polyphenole) den Zeitraum, in dem sich der Spiegel des Prostata-spezifischen Antigens (PSA) verdoppelte, von 15 auf 55 Monate  die fast vierfache Zeit. Die Studie wird derzeit unter Beteiligung des National Cancer Instituts in verschiedenen Krebszentren in den USA als Phase-3-Studie fortgeführt. Die Ergebnisse dieser Fortsetzung sind 2010 zu erwarten.  Die nähere Auswertung der Pantuck-Studie zeigte große Unterschiede in der Ansprechrate der Studienteilnehmer. 83% waren Responder, jedoch gab es bei der durchschnittlich erreichten PSA-Verdoppelungszeit von 55 Monaten eine Schwankungsbreite von +/-102 Monaten, was zeigt, dass der Saft bei einigen Teilnehmer ganz hervorragend, bei anderen nur mäßig anschlug. Auch in Bioverfügbarkeitsstudien wurden erhebliche individuelle Unterschiede festgestellt, die auf die Zusammensetzung der Darmflora zurückgeführt wurde. **

*Noch bioaktiver durch Lebendfermentation*
Durch Lebendfermentation lassen sich Bioverfügbarkeit und Bioaktivität von Granatapfelsaft-Polyphenolen nachweislich steigern. Bei der Lebendfermentation wirken probiotische Mikroorganismen mit ihrem vollem Enzymspektrum auf die Granatapfelsaft-Polyphenole ein. Die Stoffwechselleistung der probiotischen Mikroorganismen ersetzt zum Teil eine mangelhafte humane Metabolisierung, indem die hochmolekularen Granatapfel-Polyphenole in niedermolekulare, lipophile und besser resorbierbare Metaboliten transformiert werden. Diabetiker profitieren übrigens doppelt von lebendfermentierten Granatapfelprodukten, denn durch die Fermentation wird der fruchteigene Zucker drastisch reduziert. 

Die krebshemmende Wirkung fermentierter Granatapfelsaft-Polyphenole war in zahlreichen Studien ausgeprägter als bei unfermentierten Zubereitungen. Bei der Hemmung der Proliferation und Invasion von hormonabhängigen und hormonrefraktären Prostatakrebszellen erwies sich der fermentierte Granatapfelsaft gegenüber Unfermentiertem deutlich überlegen (_Albrecht et al., 2004;Lansky et al., 2005-I und II)_. Fermentierte Granatapfel-Polyphenole bremsten doppelt so stark das Wachstum von Brustkrebszellen, hemmten die Schlüsselenzyme Aromatase und 17ßHSD und dadurch die Östrogen-Biosynthese im Fettgewebe (_Kim et al., 2002_). In fermentierter Form konnten Granatapfel-Poyphenole die Neoangiogenese effektiv vermindern (_Toi_ _et al., 2003)_ sowie Leukämiezellen zur Redifferenzierung und Apoptose bringen (Kawai _et al_., 2004). 


Natürlich ersetzen Granatapfel-Polyphenole keine schulmedizinische Krebstherapie und können Krebs nicht heilen, sie sind aber eine sinnvolle ergänzende Ernährungsmaßnahme  am besten in Absprache mit dem behandelnden Arzt. Wichtigste Nebenwirkung: in mehreren klinischen Studien zeigten sich sehr positive Effekte für Herz und Gefäße. Darauf zu achten ist, dass Granatapfelprodukte große Unterschiede in der Qualität und im Gehalt an wirksamen Polyphenolen aufweisen. Dies betrifft nicht nur die Säfte (*897 bis 4265 mg/l Polyphenole, Median 2288 mg/l)*, sondern auch Granatapfelextrakte, wo die Polyphenole aufgrund der Hitzetrocknung häufig in hochpolymerisierter, oxidierter Form vorliegen. Vorzuziehen sind schonende Trocknungsverfahren, wie die Gefriertrocknung. Empfehlenswert sind ca. 500 mg Granatapfelsaftpolyphenole am Tag (ca. 1 Glas), wobei fermentierte Polyphenole eine höhere Bioaktivtät aufweisen. 
**

*Quellen:*
**
Albrecht M et al. (2004) Pomegranate extracts potently suppress proliferation, xenograft growth, and invasion of human prostate cancer cells. Journal of Medicinal Food 7: 274283.

Esmaillzadeh A, Tahbaz F, Gaieni I, Alavi-Majd H, Azadbakht L (2006) Cholesterol-lowering effect of concentrated pomegranate juice consumption in type II diabetic patients with hyperlipidemia. Int J Vitam Nutr Res. 76 (3): 147151.

Fischer-Zorn M, Ara V. (2007) Granatapfelsaft  Chemische Zusammensetzung und mögliche Verfälschungen. Flüssiges Obst 08:386-393.

Fuhrman B, Volkova N, Aviram M. (2005) Pomegranate juice inhibits oxidized LDL uptake and cholesterol biosynthesis in macrophages. J Nutr Biochem. 16(9) :570576.

Hong MY, Seeram NP, Heber D. May (2008). Pomegranate polyphenols down-regulate expression of androgen-synthesizing genes in human prostate cancer cells overexpressing the androgen receptor. J Nutr Biochem. Epub ahead of print

Kawaii S, Lansky EP. (2004) Differentiation-promoting activity of pomegranate (Punica granatum) fruit extracts in HL-60 human promyelocytic leukemia cells. Journal of Medicinal Food. 7: 1318.

*Kim ND*, *Mehta R*, *Yu W*, *Neeman I*, *Livney T*, *Amichay A*, *Poirier D*, *Nicholls P*, *Kirby A*, *Jiang W*, *Mansel R*, *Ramachandran C*, *Rabi T*, *Kaplan B*, *Lansky E*. Feb (2002) Chemopreventive and adjuvant therapeutic potential of pomegranate (Punica granatum) for human breast cancer. Breast Cancer Res Treat. *71*(3):203-17.

Lansky EP, Harrison G, Froom P, Jiang WG. (2005b) Pomegranate (Punica granatum) pure chemicals show possible synergistic inhibition of human PC-3 prostate cancer cell invasion across Matrigel. Investigational New Drugs. 23: 121122. 

Lansky EP, Jiang W, Mo H, Bravo L, Froom P, Yu W, Harris NM, Neeman I, Campbell MJ. Jan (2005a) Possible synergistic prostate cancer suppression by anatomically discrete pomegranate fractions. Investigational New Drugs. 23: 1120.

Montgomery RB, Mostaghel EA, Vessella R, Hess DL, Kalhorn TF, Higano CS, True LD, Nelson PS. Jun (2008) Maintenance of intratumoral androgens in metastatic prostate cancer: a mechanism for castration-resistant tumor growth. Cancer Res. *1;68*(11):4447-54.

Pantuck AJ et al. (2006) Phase II Study of Pomegranate Juice forMen with Rising Prostate-Specific Antigen following Surgery or Radiation for Prostate Cancer. Clin Cancer Res. 12;13: 40184026.

Toi M et al. (2003). Preliminary studies on the anti-angiogenic potential of pomegranate fractions in vitro and in vivo. Angiogenesis. 6: 121128.

**

----------


## herbertina

> Ich habe diese Frage ins Forum gestellt um Eure Meinung zu hören.
> Ich bin kein "Allerdings nicht alle Marketing-Beauftragten sind so ungeschickt" Marketing- Beauftragter, sondern ein betroffenes Mitglied im Forum. So Selbstverherrlicher kommen mir gerade recht.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Theora


Gruss und Kuss wenn weiblich,nur Gruss wenn männlich und dann gute Besserung.
Aber bitte: Nicht so empfindlich sein ! Schliesslich wusste niemand,wer hinter Theora steckt.
herbertina

----------


## herbertina

> Hallo Theora,
> Hallo Herbertina
> 
> Theora: Deine Frage mit dem Original-Werbetext von Donath und Abbildung der Granatapfelflasche war für eine einfache Dosier-Anfrage an das Forum sicher ungewöhnlich. Als Betroffenem gebe ich Dir gern Hinweise, beispielweise zu Informationsmöglichkeiten. Hierzu siehe auch meine letzte Mail von gestern.
> 
> Was Deine Frage betrifft: da für den Donath-Saft keine Angaben zum Polyphenolgehalt gemacht werden, kann man eine Dosierempfehlung (wieviele ccm bw. Esslöffel am Tag) nicht abgeben.
> 
> Sie läßt sich nur abschätzen, wenn man folgende Tabelle aus einer Reihenuntersuchung heranzieht:
> 
> ...


HWLPORTA   Merci vielmals,jetzt vieles klarer  !!!!
Gruss
herbertina

----------


## Kurtka

*"Vervierfachung der PSA-Verdoppelungszeit mit großen Unterschieden in der Bioverfügbarkeit* 
In einer aufsehenserregenden, über 33 Monate laufenden, klinischen Studie (Pantuck _et al.,_ 2006) verlängerte der tägliche Verzehr von 1 Glas Granatapfelsaft (570mg Polyphenole) den Zeitraum, in dem sich der Spiegel des Prostata-spezifischen Antigens (PSA) verdoppelte, von 15 auf 55 Monate  die fast vierfache Zeit. Die Studie wird derzeit unter Beteiligung des National Cancer Instituts in verschiedenen Krebszentren in den USA als Phase-3-Studie fortgeführt. Die Ergebnisse dieser Fortsetzung sind 2010 zu erwarten. 


Die nähere Auswertung der Pantuck-Studie zeigte große Unterschiede in der Ansprechrate der Studienteilnehmer. 83% waren Responder, jedoch gab es bei der durchschnittlich erreichten PSA-Verdoppelungszeit von 55 Monaten eine Schwankungsbreite von +/-102 Monaten, was zeigt, dass der Saft bei einigen Teilnehmer ganz hervorragend, bei anderen nur mäßig anschlug. Auch in Bioverfügbarkeitsstudien wurden erhebliche individuelle Unterschiede festgestellt, die auf die Zusammensetzung der Darmflora zurückgeführt wurde. 
**

*Noch bioaktiver durch Lebendfermentation*
Durch Lebendfermentation lassen sich Bioverfügbarkeit und Bioaktivität von Granatapfelsaft-Polyphenolen nachweislich steigern. Bei der Lebendfermentation wirken probiotische Mikroorganismen mit ihrem vollem Enzymspektrum auf die Granatapfelsaft-Polyphenole ein. Die Stoffwechselleistung der probiotischen Mikroorganismen ersetzt zum Teil eine mangelhafte humane Metabolisierung, indem die hochmolekularen Granatapfel-Polyphenole in niedermolekulare, lipophile und besser resorbierbare Metaboliten transformiert werden. Diabetiker profitieren übrigens doppelt von lebendfermentierten Granatapfelprodukten, denn durch die Fermentation wird der fruchteigene Zucker drastisch reduziert. 

Die krebshemmende Wirkung fermentierter Granatapfelsaft-Polyphenole war in zahlreichen Studien ausgeprägter als bei unfermentierten Zubereitungen. Bei der Hemmung der Proliferation und Invasion von hormonabhängigen und hormonrefraktären Prostatakrebszellen erwies sich der fermentierte Granatapfelsaft gegenüber Unfermentiertem deutlich überlegen (_Albrecht et al., 2004;Lansky et al., 2005-I und II)_. Fermentierte Granatapfel-Polyphenole bremsten doppelt so stark das Wachstum von Brustkrebszellen, hemmten die Schlüsselenzyme Aromatase und 17ßHSD und dadurch die Östrogen-Biosynthese im Fettgewebe (_Kim et al., 2002_). In fermentierter Form konnten Granatapfel-Poyphenole die Neoangiogenese effektiv vermindern (_Toi_ _et al., 2003)_ sowie Leukämiezellen zur Redifferenzierung und Apoptose bringen (Kawai _et al_., 2004). "



Hallo Forumsteilnehmer,
bei mir zeigte sich nach nunmehr fast 3 Jahren keinerlei Wirkung, was die Vervierfachung der Verdopplungszeit angeht. Ich nahm morgens 2 Esslöffel Dr. Jakobs Granatapfelelexier und abends 0,2 l Dr. Jakobs Granatapfelsaft. Ich werde wie HWLPORTA auf 4 Kapseln GranaProstan umsteigen. 

Weiß jemand, wie ich die Bioverfügbarkeit erhöhen kann?
Gruß Kurtka

----------


## HWLPORTA

Hallo Kurtka,

Ich hoffe, daß Du nicht zu den 17 % gehörst, bei denen nach den Versuchen von Pantuck et al. nach Einnahme von Granatapfelsaft keine Wirkung auf die PSA-Verdopplungszeiten festzustellen war (Non-Responder). 

Wie Du schreibst, nimmst Du morgens 2 EL Granatapferlelixier (GAE) und abends 2 bzw. 4 Kapseln GranaProstan ferment. Ich nehme an, daß Du diese Dinge jeweils zum Frühstück bzw. zum Abendbrot einnimmst. Ich empfehle, beide Wirkstoffe rund 2 Stunden von einer Mahlzeit entfernt einzunehmen, da dies die Bioverfügbarkeit verbessert. 

Da die Wirkung vom Granatapfelsaft bzw.- konzentrat in den meisten Studien als dosisabhängig beschrieben wird, würde ich zumindest die Einnahme von Granatapfelelixier auf 3 EL erhöhen, da die älteren Esslöffel zu wenig GAE aufnehmen.

Da GranaProstan ferment eine etwas bessere Bioverfügbarkeit hat, ist zu überlegen, ob man vollständig auf die Kapseln "umsteigt" und die Menge auf 6 Kapseln erhöhen. Ich schätze, kostenmäßig kommt das etwa aufs Gleiche raus. Eine Kalkulation wäre interessant.

Du solltest aber auch die Hinweise auf die stark unterschiedlichen Auswirkungen Deiner Darmflora in der Bioverfügbarkeit von GAE in Betracht ziehen, da der Übergang der Granatapfelsaft-Wirkstoffe auch von Deiner Darmflora abhängig ist. Solltest Du zum Thema Darmsanierung und gesunder Darmflora Informationen brauchen, gebe ich Dir gern über eMail geeignete Ansprechpartner.

Freundliche Grüße
HWL

----------

